# New Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto 38mm



## ispeshaled

Just saw this on Hodinkee and wow....this new Hammy looks great. Curious why the 18mm lug width though??? Almost perfect.


Model: Khaki Pilot Pioneer
Reference: H76205530
Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
Material: Stainless steel
Dimensions: 38mm diameter
Crystal: Sapphire
Dial: Black
Lume: N/A
Caliber: H-10 automatic
Power reserve: 80 hours
Water resistance: 100 meters
Bracelet/strap: Brown leather
Lug width: 18mm
Manufactured: Switzerland


----------



## watchmenottv

Hamilton never fails


----------



## beardtamer

I think, Proportionally, the 18mm lug width makes sense with the 38mm case size. 20mm might look too beefy.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Interesting in that it is being offered by Hodinkee first before it goes to the mainstream ADs. My only fault with it is the textured dial, but that is me. As for 18mm lug widths, it appears to be proportionally correct for the casing's size. Plus, I believe Hamilton does not do odd-width lugs, such as 19mm, which in my opinion would be more proportionally correct.


----------



## SCD

Damn…that’s a winner. Love the retro. Also love the bi-directional bezel.


----------



## Hobs

Gorgeous! Are they saying what the price is?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Hobs said:


> Gorgeous! Are they saying what the price is?


It retails for 995 USD at Hodinkee's Shop: https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/hamilton-khaki-pilot-pioneer-automatic-38mm-2021


----------



## rob3691

Hamilton comes out with one winner after another. What a beauty!!


----------



## NC_Hager626

SCD said:


> Damn…that’s a winner. Love the retro. Also love the bi-directional bezel.


I just noticed the bezel is what is referred to as a countdown bezel, in which the 60-minute scale reads counterclockwise. 



https://blog.crownandcaliber.com/different-types-of-bezels/


----------



## Shmatticus

Great design; however, a little too much tan/fauxtina going on for me.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

I like it!


----------



## pat mull

I’m curious if someone at Hodinkee attributed the lume part incorrectly as NA or if it doesnt have lume. Seems like a yes no question, not N/A


----------



## BrentGMT

Love that it does not have a date complication. Great size and nice crown. Cathedral hands are cool. I'm not much into faux patina, but I could likely get by with it on this watch. Overall, I like it.


----------



## dirtvictim

The khaki on the dial kills it for me. I wear khakis already.


----------



## Hobs

Khaki means "dust", IIRC. It's as good a name for a watch as for pants. 😁


----------



## AC181

NC_Hager626 said:


> I just noticed the bezel is what is referred to as a countdown bezel, in which the 60-minute scale reads counterclockwise.
> 
> 
> 
> https://blog.crownandcaliber.com/different-types-of-bezels/


This watch looks really nice. I would like it even more if it had a count-up bezel, rather than a countdown bezel. But I guess a countdown bezel is more appropriate on a military-type, non-diving watch.


----------



## Nokie

Very sharp. Looks like another winner from Hamilton, IMHO.


----------



## Robotaz

NC_Hager626 said:


> I believe Hamilton does not do odd-width lugs, such as 19mm, which in my opinion would be more proportionally correct.


They do. I had a 21 mm, and of course everyone complained.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Robotaz said:


> They do. I had a 21 mm, and of course everyone complained.


Thanks for the correction. It appears most of the Hamilton watches with an odd number lug width have been discounted. Interesting, that the 38mm Khaki Aviation Auto's lug width is 19mm. Maybe with this particular 38mm Khaki Pilot Pioneer model, its designers wanted to steer away from complaints about it having an odd number lug width.


----------



## sirjohnk

Seems a bit pricey for a Hamilton, but otherwise i would call it a home run


----------



## Uzernaime

ispeshaled said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee and wow....this new Hammy looks great. Curious why the 18mm lug width though??? Almost perfect.
> 
> 
> Model: Khaki Pilot Pioneer
> Reference: H76205530
> Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
> Material: Stainless steel
> Dimensions: 38mm diameter
> Crystal: Sapphire
> Dial: Black
> Lume: N/A
> Caliber: H-10 automatic
> Power reserve: 80 hours
> Water resistance: 100 meters
> Bracelet/strap: Brown leather
> Lug width: 18mm
> Manufactured: Switzerland
> 
> 
> View attachment 16185860
> 
> View attachment 16185863


Hamilton makes great watches but they often do something off putting to spoil perfection. Usually it is unnecessarily long lugs. This time it is 18mm lug width. At least it’s not 19mm. Don’t get me wrong, I really like brand but they irritate me with some of their decisions.


----------



## GeoffNA

Unlike most on here, Hamilton's do nothing for me. This is the first exception. Very nice looking. I also think the bezel is very useful. I do feel 20mm lug width would have been better.

Does it have a flat sapphire?


----------



## Fahoo Forays

NC_Hager626 said:


> ...Plus, I believe Hamilton does not do odd-width lugs, such as 19mm, which in my opinion would be more proportionally correct.


The 38mm KFA has a 20mm lug width, but the 38mm Air Race lugs are 19mm. They also make a different bracelet for it.


----------



## Doctrinaire

Looks like yet another hit from Hamilton.

I do agree the faux patina is partly unnecessary, although in terms of vintage inspired design it fits. Although perhaps a bit more subtle would have been better. 18mm lug is at least even for the case size.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Uzernaime said:


> Hamilton makes great watches but they often do something off putting to spoil perfection. Usually it is unnecessarily long lugs. This time it is 18mm lug width. At least it’s not 19mm. Don’t get me wrong, I really like brand but they irritate me with some of their decisions.


I'm okay with 19mm because I really liked the bracelet. If I hadn't liked the bracelet so much, I'd have considered a different Hammy.

I also like that there are 19mm leather straps available, because I trim a mm off them at the springbar holes and put them on my 18mm watches. The width at the lugs isn't anything to notice, but an 18mm strap's taper to 16mm can really end up looking too thin. Using a 19mm strap (one which tapers to 18mm) on an 18mm case gives the impression of an 18mm strap that does not taper.


----------



## Uzernaime

Fahoo Forays said:


> I'm okay with 19mm because I really liked the bracelet. If I hadn't liked the bracelet so much, I'd have considered a different Hammy.
> 
> I also like that there are 19mm leather straps available, because I trim a mm off them at the springbar holes and put them on my 18mm watches. The width at the lugs isn't anything to notice, but an 18mm strap's taper to 16mm can really end up looking too thin. Using a 19mm strap (one which tapers to 18mm) on an 18mm case gives the impression of an 18mm strap that does not taper.


To each his own, but I have a full stable of 20mm straps and I absolutely cringe when I see a watch that can easily have 20mm lug width come with 18 or 19. A pet peeve.


----------



## Urymoto

Just pulled the trigger


----------



## Robotaz

Uzernaime said:


> To each his own, but I have a full stable of 20mm straps and I absolutely cringe when I see a watch that can easily have 20mm lug width come with 18 or 19. A pet peeve.


Some watch makers don’t stamp out a bunch of generic watches for strap lovers. It is what it is. I’d rather the maker design the watch and let the straps fall where they fall to make the watch look right.


----------



## Uzernaime

Robotaz said:


> Some watch makers don’t stamp out a bunch of generic watches for strap lovers. It is what it is. I’d rather the maker design the watch and let the straps fall where they fall to make the watch look right.


Didn’t I ignore you? Back to the drawing board.


----------



## GeoffNA

Would love to see this with a pointer date.


----------



## Robotaz

Uzernaime said:


> Didn’t I ignore you? Back to the drawing board.


Yeah thats a really hurtful and uncivilized comment about watch lug sizes.

I mean, you’re cringing over watch lugs? lol

Please don’t melt.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

ispeshaled said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee and wow....this new Hammy looks great. Curious why the 18mm lug width though??? Almost perfect.
> 
> 
> Model: Khaki Pilot Pioneer
> Reference: H76205530
> Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
> Material: Stainless steel
> Dimensions: 38mm diameter
> Crystal: Sapphire
> Dial: Black
> Lume: N/A
> Caliber: H-10 automatic
> Power reserve: 80 hours
> Water resistance: 100 meters
> Bracelet/strap: Brown leather
> Lug width: 18mm
> Manufactured: Switzerland
> 
> 
> View attachment 16185860
> 
> View attachment 16185863


Was in love until I saw the WR. C'mon, Hamilton, don't put a 60 minute bezel or anything that resembles a dive bezel on a watch with less than 200m WR. Use a 24H movement and give the bezel 24H graphics (Rudimentary GMT) if you don't wanna increase the WR.


----------



## K42

I can understand the 18mm lug width, but would prefer 20mm. The rest of their Khaki Field collection gets away with 20mm on a 38mm case. I'm not a fan of the cathedral hands though.


----------



## Dirty Red

I think they can get some mileage out of this puppy. A blue dial a green dial a few different bezels and wham a whole new line.


----------



## Robotaz

Dirty Red said:


> I think they can get some mileage out of this puppy. A blue dial a green dial a few different bezels and wham a whole new line.


Totally. You can see it a mile away knowing Hamilton. 

A chronograph with that bezel would be awesome.


----------



## Thunder1

Glad I caught this post!!...this baby is right up my alley..I'll have to wait for a discounted version, though..


----------



## abccoin

I think the 18mm lug width makes perfect sense here. 

I have a 40mm Longines with 18mm lugs and in that case, the lugs are too narrow. I also have a 38mm Hamilton thinomatic with 20mm lugs and the result is the watch head looks too small and the bracelet or strap overpower the watch. 

In my opinion, given this case size and design, the 18mm sounds right.


----------



## Robotaz

Fahoo Forays said:


> Was in love until I saw the WR. C'mon, Hamilton, don't put a 60 minute bezel or anything that resembles a dive bezel on a watch with less than 200m WR. Use a 24H movement and give the bezel 24H graphics (Rudimentary GMT) if you don't wanna increase the WR.


It’s not a dive watch with a dive bezel. It’s a field watch with a countdown bezel.


----------



## AirForceBlue

I dunno...kinda reminds me of the baby Alpinist, which think I like more than this Hamilton. 20 mm lugs work well on the Seiko, too.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

Robotaz said:


> It’s not a dive watch with a dive bezel. It’s a field watch with a countdown bezel.


Huh. You are correct. 

That said, counting down (from what, pray tell?) seems like just an excuse to put an edged bezel on a case. I mean, dive watches were purposeful for long enough that they still deservedly occupy a place in our collections. Counting down? Prolly not so much.


----------



## Arnosch

Is there any idea on the thickness of this one? Usually that’s a standard metric for hodinkee so found it odd that it was omitted


----------



## ZisguyZaphod

Fahoo Forays said:


> Was in love until I saw the WR. C'mon, Hamilton, don't put a 60 minute bezel or anything that resembles a dive bezel on a watch with less than 200m WR. Use a 24H movement and give the bezel 24H graphics (Rudimentary GMT) if you don't wanna increase the WR.


It's a pilot's watch! And a pilot's first job is to stay *above* the water! 😋


----------



## Dave207th

Fahoo Forays said:


> Huh. You are correct.
> 
> That said, counting down (from what, pray tell?) seems like just an excuse to put an edged bezel on a case. I mean, dive watches were purposeful for long enough that they still deservedly occupy a place in our collections. Counting down? Prolly not so much.


“from what, pray tell?” Did you read anything about it or are you just throwing out the first thing that pops into your head. It’s based off the WW2 model. Counting down is useful in many areas, but especially in military.


----------



## 357-Mag

For me it's a winner except for the countdown bezel. I own another Hamilton with one and it can be confusing to quickly glance the timer when hands are going in one direction and the bezel numbers are in the opposite direction from what I am use to, at least on my diver watches. I know it's sort of styled from the classic European pilot watches. I just find it harder to read for some reason.


----------



## monod

beautiful


----------



## asadtiger

What a pretty watch...love the size and looks...just wish it had a screw down crown, even wi5h keeping WR at 100m, it's just confidence inducing to have a scre down crown...but lovely piece on the whole. 

Just wonder what is the thickness and why it is not mentioned anywhere  

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukep22

Does anyone know the lug to lug on this thing? I love the design!


----------



## Jncky

Any idea what the bezel material is made of? I'm guessing mineral glass like the one on the Khaki aviation converter? At first I was 'meh' but i am still thinking about it. I like the idea of a dressy tool.


----------



## mrk

Important question for me is what is the lug to lug length? 38mm is perfect and in my case size range but if the lug to lug is say 48mm, then that makes it a big watch to wear with such long lugs. 44-46mm would be perfect though.

I'd be half tempted to sell my Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical to get this one if the chance came up and it was indeed a 44-46mm L2L.


----------



## Urymoto

mrk said:


> Important question for me is what is the lug to lug length? 38mm is perfect and in my case size range but if the lug to lug is say 48mm, then that makes it a big watch to wear with such long lugs. 44-46mm would be perfect though.
> 
> I'd be half tempted to sell my Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mechanical to get this one if the chance came up and it was indeed a 44-46mm L2L.


i printed the picture and made some measurements. It seems as tho the lug to lug is around 44.5


----------



## Mathy

Great looking piece and really nice to see a smaller case watch enter the range other than standard khaki. So well done to Hamilton on continuing to mine the heritage space well.

It's a sooo close but a miss for me however, echo sentiments of another poster that Hamilton always seem to do one thing to a watch to make me not want it, like mixed font choice on dial or Fauxtina, case size or long lugs 

In this situation the watch I would love is this watch minus the kinda pointless (imho) bezel, it's just preference but I wished they made the khaki field auto Murph in this case size, that's basically the perfect vintage tool watch for me, with a screw down crown.

Sure it will bring many people joy just not quite right for me especially at plus 900 dollars but great to see more 38mm options.





Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Urymoto said:


> i printed the picture and made some measurements. It seems as tho the lug to lug is around 44.5


If that's accurate to 1:1 then that is very good news! Looking forward to seeing it on sale here in the UK as won't be willing to pay import fees shipping from the USA.


----------



## Urymoto

mrk said:


> If that's accurate to 1:1 then that is very good news! Looking forward to seeing it on sale here in the UK as won't be willing to pay import fees shipping from the USA.


i went off of the photgraph....better be accurate!


----------



## tx6309

It looks like it has those looong lugs to me. At least 47mm?


----------



## Urymoto

tx6309 said:


> It looks like it has those looong lugs to me. At least 47mm?


pretty sure its around 45 max


----------



## jacktudor

Does anyone know why are the '15' and '45' positions swapped?


----------



## Urymoto

jacktudor said:


> Does anyone know why are the '15' and '45' positions swapped?


aviation bezels are countdown bezels


----------



## jacktudor

Urymoto said:


> aviation bezels are countdown bezels


cool, thanks lad


----------



## dbp512

I don't have a hamilton yet, but I've been meaning to add one to my collection. Between this one, their recent khaki bronze, and their far cry 6 watch (titanium without the ugly etching on the 9 side), I've got quite a few options. decisions, decisions.


----------



## Atebit

Update: Based on photos of the actual watch from actual owners, the watch is in fact lume-ed. Moral: Don’t believe Swatch CS reps.
—
I sent an email to Hamilton earlier this week to inquire about the lume. I just received I reply from The Swatch Group confirming that the hands are not lume-ed. That’s a deal-breaker for me, but YMMV.


----------



## Urymoto

Atebit said:


> I sent an email to Hamilton earlier this week to inquire about the lume. I just received I reply from The Swatch Group confirming that the hands are not lume-ed. That’s a deal-breaker for me, but YMMV.


Is that the type of watch you’d wear overnight? I do agree it sucks tho…..


----------



## Atebit

Urymoto said:


> Is that the type of watch you’d wear overnight? I do agree it sucks tho…..


Yes.


----------



## Urymoto

Atebit said:


> Yes.


Ha! Ok. I’m a bit pissed.
But mine is coming tomorrow


----------



## manwhowalks

ispeshaled said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee and wow....this new Hammy looks great.


Agree -- not a fan generally of vintage lume but it works here.



ispeshaled said:


> Curious why the 18mm lug width though???


I think 18mm lug width is more in keeping with aesthetics for a vintage style 38mm watch, albeit that does limit somewhat strap choices but I suspect the market will react to the demand.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Atebit said:


> I sent an email to Hamilton earlier this week to inquire about the lume. I just received I reply from The Swatch Group confirming that the hands are not lume-ed. That’s a deal-breaker for me, but YMMV.


Interesting that it does not have lume. It could be specific to this particular Hodinkee 38mm Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto as it is trying to emulate the original Model 23, which it is based off. There is always the possibility that when the non-Hodinkee Khaki Pilot Auto is rolled to Hamiltion's ADs, there could be some subtle changes such as the application of lume on the dial and handset. But, we will have to wait and see.

The Original Model 23:


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I love the aesthetics here but I can't find the thickness published anywhere, has anyone seen that figure during their research?

I like the look of the mechanical Intra-Matic chrono but I feel like it's too thick for it's diameter, I'm hoping the same isn't true here but it's tough to tell from the few pictures currently circulating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickeyBB58

ProjectQuattro said:


> I love the aesthetics here but I can't find the thickness published anywhere, has anyone seen that figure during their research?
> 
> I like the look of the mechanical Intra-Matic chrono but I feel like it's too thick for it's diameter, I'm hoping the same isn't true here but it's tough to tell from the few pictures currently circulating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crown is 7mm by my measurements so the thickness shouldn’t be more than 11mm. I can’t find a good picture of the side where the crown is but I would say it’s about 11mm thick which is great.


----------



## Wedel

Atebit said:


> I sent an email to Hamilton earlier this week to inquire about the lume. I just received I reply from The Swatch Group confirming that the hands are not lume-ed. That’s a deal-breaker for me, but YMMV.


Hi,

I received the watch yesterday and can tell you that the hands are lumed. I am attaching a quick (out of focus) picture. Also, since I saw people asking about size measurements - my quick measurements are lug-to-lug: 46mm and case thickness is 11.5mm. Overall, I think it is a very nice watch.

Best,

W.


----------



## Urymoto

Wedel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the watch yesterday and can tell you that the hands are lumed. I am attaching a quick (out of focus) picture. Also, since I saw people asking about size measurements - my quick measurements are lug-to-lug: 46mm and case thickness is 11.5mm. Overall, I think it is a very nice watch.
> 
> Best,
> 
> W.


more pics!!!!


----------



## Atebit

Thanks, I will certainly send your pics to Swatch. Sad that the manufacturer doesn’t even know what they’re selling.

Sorry for the mis-information & glad it’s actually lum-ed!


----------



## NC_Hager626

Atebit said:


> Thanks, I will certainly send your pics to Swatch. Sad that the manufacturer doesn’t even know what they’re selling.
> 
> Sorry for the mis-information & glad it’s actually lum-ed!


You can say the same about Hodinkee. On their site, this is the specs for the watch:

Model: Khaki Pilot Pioneer
Reference: H76205530
Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
Material: Stainless steel
Dimensions: 38mm diameter
Crystal: Sapphire
Dial: Black
*Lume: N/A*
Caliber: H-10 automatic 
Power reserve: 80 hours
Water resistance: 100 meters
Bracelet/strap: Brown leather
Lug width: 18mm
Manufactured: Switzerland









Khaki Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm


New and no date, the HODINKEE Shop is excited to offer a period of global exclusivity to our customers on the Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm.




shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## Urymoto

NC_Hager626 said:


> You can say the same about Hodinkee. On their site, this is the specs for the watch:
> 
> Model: Khaki Pilot Pioneer
> Reference: H76205530
> Functions: Hours, minutes, seconds
> Material: Stainless steel
> Dimensions: 38mm diameter
> Crystal: Sapphire
> Dial: Black
> *Lume: N/A*
> Caliber: H-10 automatic
> Power reserve: 80 hours
> Water resistance: 100 meters
> Bracelet/strap: Brown leather
> Lug width: 18mm
> Manufactured: Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm
> 
> 
> New and no date, the HODINKEE Shop is excited to offer a period of global exclusivity to our customers on the Pilot Pioneer Automatic 38mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.hodinkee.com


----------



## NC_Hager626

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16191731


Congrats on your Khaki Pilot Pioneer — looks very sharp on your wrist. Enjoy your new addition to your collection.


----------



## Wedel

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16191731


Congrats - looks great on you. Mine says hello.

W.


----------



## Urymoto

Wedel said:


> Congrats - looks great on you. Mine says hello.
> 
> W.


Nice looks good!


----------



## Atebit

Now that the lume mystery is solved I have to decide if it’s too close to my recently-acquired Murph or not…


----------



## Urymoto

Atebit said:


> Now that the lume mystery is solved I have to decide if it’s too close to my recently-acquired Murph or not…











Very impressive amplitude in all positions


----------



## Thunder1

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16192194
> 
> Very impressive amplitude in all positions





Atebit said:


> Now that the lume mystery is solved I have to decide if it’s too close to my recently-acquired Murph or not…


No, it isn't..you need both!!..


----------



## SCD

That’s a beauty!


----------



## Atebit

Ha, WUS FTW! From the “Team-H Shop” this morning:

_Thank you for reaching out to us and for your feedback! We have now updated the product page to reflect the lume of this watch, which is Super-LumiNova.

We hope you find this information helpful and please let us know if you have any further questions!_


----------



## MickeyBB58

Atebit said:


> Ha, WUS FTW! From the “Team-H Shop” this morning:
> 
> _Thank you for reaching out to us and for your feedback! We have now updated the product page to reflect the lume of this watch, which is Super-LumiNova.
> 
> We hope you find this information helpful and please let us know if you have any further questions!_


😳😁😳😁
This is ridiculous.


----------



## aNduB92

I like it. Might sell my khaki field mechanical to sponsor this one at a discounted price.


----------



## NobruX

What's the bezel's material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat mull

The two other versions on the hamilton site look good too but are 43mm


----------



## Urymoto

NobruX said:


> What's the bezel's material?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feels like sapphire


----------



## NC_Hager626

pat mull said:


> The two other versions on the hamilton site look good too but are 43mm


The Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Automatic is 38mm and has an H-10 movement. While the two Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer hand-wound are 43mm and are reported to have an ETA 6498-1 movement — brass, a petite second subdial and hand-wound 🤔 .


----------



## Hobs

What's with the movement on the brass one? I thought all of the Hamilton movements had free sprung balances now.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Hobs said:


> What's with the movement on the brass one? I thought all of the Hamilton movements had free sprung balances now.


Both hand-wound movements are reported to be ETA 6498-1. The ETA 6498-1 is not a Hamilton movement (H-XX), but an ETA movement. As such, it would not have a free-sprung movement.


----------



## Scottwach

I wonder why they're using ETA movements and not an H-XX movement? I don't buy in the idea that the H-XX movements are not as good like some people. Maybe supply chain issues?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Scottwach said:


> I wonder why they're using ETA movements and not an H-XX movement? I don't by in the idea that the H-XX movements are not as good like some people. Maybe supply chain issues?


There are two possibilities: 
1) it would not be cost-effective—based on demand—for ETA and Hamilton to produce a hand-wound 36mm movement at this time, or 
2) ETA and Hamilton have developed an H-movement based on the ETA 6498-1 calibre, but it has not been tested and proven ready to be put into production.


----------



## scotthp49

I love this design. A lot of hamiltons don’t appeal to me but this one is, for my taste, pretty ideal. I also think people overreact to anything tan on a dial; to me, at least in the photos this doesn’t look like “fauxtina” to me in that I don’t see it as fake aging. I think they just chose a tan color. It appears to be pretty uniform and not distressed. Looks great with the textured dial.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Monochrome Watches released their article on the three Hamilton's Khaki Pilot Pioneer watches — _an interesting read._









Introducing Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 38mm Automatic & 43mm Manual


A new pilot's watch inspired by the past. Meet the new Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 38mm Automatic & 43mm Hand-Wound watches.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Urymoto

NC_Hager626 said:


> Monochrome Watches released their article on the three Hamilton's Khaki Pilot Pioneer watches — _an interesting read._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 38mm Automatic & 43mm Manual
> 
> 
> A new pilot's watch inspired by the past. Meet the new Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer 38mm Automatic & 43mm Hand-Wound watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com


Found it to be very factual. Looking forward to “on the wrist” reviews


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## CaliMex

Not bad looking at all.


----------



## GirchyGirchy

I like the manual wound version a little better, but the size dictates I get an auto. I'll wait for the price to come down, this is definitely a winner.


----------



## IkariGendo

Hm, does this have a ghost date position?


----------



## Brent L. Miller

I really like the design of these and can't wait to get the 38mm in my hands for a quick review. I would have loved to have seen the bronze in 38mm as well.


----------



## Urymoto

GirchyGirchy said:


> I like the manual wound version a little better, but the size dictates I get an auto. I'll wait for the price to come down, this is definitely a winner.


Why does the price come down??? I mean, the price of ABSOLUTELY nothing has come down. Unless you wanna buy it used


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Urymoto said:


> Why does the price come down??? I mean, the price of ABSOLUTELY nothing has come down. Unless you wanna buy it used


Grey market and used. You know, like how all Hamiltons work.


----------



## Stromboli

rob3691 said:


> Hamilton comes out with one winner after another. What a beauty!!


I also think that it is cat's ass, but much rather would have been happier with Hamilton offering the 38 mm as a Marine type watch with a small seconds at the 6 mark, unless it might have made it thicker by putting the seconds at the 6 mark. With a khaki navy pioneer marine type crown insead of the pilot type crown. I love the bezel, the dial color, the texture to the dial, the hands, no date. Got to admit it, yes it's a homerun. Those polished 3 set hands are like heaven to look at as well as that mouth watering bezel. Yes Hamilton has the field watches just like "Arby's" has the meats but if I'm not mistaken they not to long ago came out with a "Pilot Pioneer Mechanical" And I'm looking for another marine watch. Either way I'm sure that sooner than later I will be jumping on board to be an owner of the 38 mm. "Be it land, be it air, or be it sea, I'm all in". Very nice job Hamilton, with you guys there is never a dull moment.


----------



## Urymoto

GirchyGirchy said:


> Grey market and used. You know, like how all Hamiltons work.


How much do they typically depreciate ? It’s my
First Hamilton and I just bot it off the website….


----------



## GirchyGirchy

Urymoto said:


> How much do they typically depreciate ? It’s my
> First Hamilton and I just bot it off the website….


At least a few hundred bucks. Take the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical:









Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Mechanical | H76419931


Powered by the awesome H-50 handwinding movement with 80 hours of power reserve, the Khaki Pilot Pioneer is a reinterpretation of a vintage military watch produced for the British Royal Air Force in 1973. Featuring a distinctive dial pattern and robust NATO strap, this is a military watch with...




www.hamiltonwatch.com





Retail is $845. Jomashop has it for $600 right now, and I acquired mine used for $500.


----------



## Stromboli

Urymoto said:


> Just pulled the trigger


That means that it is a must that you post pics as soon as you get that box open, and wrist shots are essential as well. LoL.


NC_Hager626 said:


> There are two possibilities:
> 1) it would not be cost-effective—based on demand—for ETA and Hamilton to produce a hand-wound 36mm movement at this time, or
> 2) ETA and Hamilton have developed an H-movement based on the ETA 6498-1 calibre, but it has not been tested and proven ready to be put into production.


Or Hamilton just felt that a hand wound movement was more period accurate for a pilots watch that was once a pocket watch.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Stromboli said:


> ...Hamilton just felt that a hand wound movement was more period accurate for a pilots watch that was once a pocket watch.


That too. However, not the correct movement for the period. As the ETA/Unitas 6497/6498 calibre only saw production from the 1950s to the present day.


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## Stromboli

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16205427
> 
> View attachment 16205431
> 
> View attachment 16205432
> 
> View attachment 16205430
> 
> View attachment 16205429
> 
> [


What is the thickness of the new Pilot 38 Automatic if I can ask?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16205425


First, congrats on your new Hamilton. Second, interesting that Hamilton has now put the stylized H on the movement itself — I wonder it is one more additional step in foiling a counterfeit movement.


----------



## Urymoto

Stromboli said:


> What is the thickness of the new Pilot 38 Automatic if I can ask?


Don’t know. Pretty average, decently sized


----------



## MickeyBB58

Stromboli said:


> What is the thickness of the new Pilot 38 Automatic if I can ask?


Don’t be lazy. Someone already answered that 2 pages ago.


----------



## SCD

MickeyBB58 said:


> Don’t be lazy. Someone already answered that 2 pages ago.


Take care. It may well be laziness but it may be accessibility issues or the like, or just inexperience. Maybe it’s just okay to ask again. Not saying I’m a saint that’s for sure. Peace.


----------



## Stromboli

Fahoo Forays said:


> Was in love until I saw the WR. C'mon, Hamilton, don't put a 60 minute bezel or anything that resembles a dive bezel on a watch with less than 200m WR. Use a 24H movement and give the bezel 24H graphics (Rudimentary GMT) if you don't wanna increase the WR.


I look at the WR as to each his own. I will tell you out of the dozen of dive watches I own the closest they see the ocean is a Boston pencil sharpner. LoL. Have a great night and day everyone.


SCD said:


> Take care. It may well be laziness but it may be accessibility issues or the like, or just inexperience. Maybe it’s just okay to ask again. Not saying I’m a saint that’s for sure. Peace.


It's not lazyness I probably was looking to fast. Can't tell you what to do or say other than this is a watch forum and not a forum where as to judge a person. But hey we all have our quirks, don't we. I will look again.


----------



## Stromboli

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting that it does not have lume. It could be specific to this particular Hodinkee 38mm Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto as it is trying to emulate the original Model 23, which it is based off. There is always the possibility that when the non-Hodinkee Khaki Pilot Auto is rolled to Hamiltion's ADs, there could be some subtle changes such as the application of lume on the dial and handset. But, we will have to wait and see.
> 
> The Original Model 23:
> View attachment 16190361


Do you think it would possible for that small second to fit into the 38mm size case without it looking like a stack of pancakes? If so do you think the fine people at Hamilton might offer this?


----------



## Stromboli

Urymoto said:


> Just pulled the trigger


You do realize now that pics are mandatory for posting what you just posted, (just pulled the trigger) LoL, please do post them when you get them.


----------



## Urymoto

NC_Hager626 said:


> First, congrats on your new Hamilton. Second, interesting that Hamilton has now put the stylized H on the movement itself — I wonder it is one more additional step in foiling a counterfeit movement.





Stromboli said:


> You do realize now that pics are mandatory for posting what you just posted, (just pulled the trigger) LoL, please do post them when you get them.


lol. Scroll up


----------



## NC_Hager626

Stromboli said:


> Do you think it would possible for that small second to fit into the 38mm size case without it looking like a stack of pancakes? If so do you think the fine people at Hamilton might offer this?


Caliber Corner states that the ETA Unitas 6497/6498 calibres are 36.6mm in diameter. That being the case, it would too tight of a squeeze in a 38mm casing. The smallest casing I have seen used for an ETA Unitas 6497/6498 calibre is 40mm. For example, Dekla Bauhaus Una, which uses the 6497-1 movement is housed in 40mm casing: https://deklawatches.com/en/bauhaus/bauhaus_una


----------



## Stromboli

Urymoto said:


> lol. Scroll up


Ahhh yes, thank you for the info. I might have embarrased myself. LoL Did not even notice at first, but back to business. Very nice pics, I hope that the watch gives you happiness abound. It is really a nice watch. I think that Hamilton did the best they could to strike a note with most peoples taste on this one. For me if I could afford one of each including the bronze I would but as it stands the 38mm strikes my fancy.


----------



## Urymoto

Stromboli said:


> Ahhh yes, thank you for the info. I might have embarrased myself. LoL Did not even notice at first, but back to business. Very nice pics, I hope that the watch gives you happiness abound. It is really a nice watch. I think that Hamilton did the best they could to strike a note with most peoples taste on this one. For me if I could afford one of each including the bronze I would but as it stands the 38mm strikes my fancy.


Tha k you


----------



## Urymoto

Update on H-10 movement. Very impressed. Haven’t worn it in 2 days and the wheels haven’t fallen off. Amplitude very decent and +4-5apd


----------



## AC181

Can't wait to see this in person


----------



## Leon O

Lovely watch. I wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## RCM83

I picked up the larger version. Really well executed watch, def a little overpriced but hey what isn’t these days


----------



## Urymoto

Nice!


----------



## Dave207th

Anyone found any bracelets that would match/go well with the 38mm version? I’d like to wear it on leather, nato and bracelet if feasible.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

We just got our first model in stock and I liked it quite a bit. I just uploaded the video and thought I'd share.


----------



## SCD

Dave207th said:


> Anyone found any bracelets that would match/go well with the 38mm version? I’d like to wear it on leather, nato and bracelet if feasible.


There’s always mesh.


----------



## appleb

There is a Hodinkee article on this watch, and in the comments someone noticed that their bezel was 48 clicks. Apparently Swatch group responded and said the first batch of these watches were incorrectly installed with a 48 click bezel when it should've been 60. Swatch will replace it with the 60 click bezel if you contact them.









Hands-On: Hamilton's Surprising New Take On The Pilot's Watch


The 38mm Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer is 20,000 feet of cool.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## davek35

I just discovered this 38mm. Wow! What a great looking watch!
I'm to be notified by Hamilton when available.
I am already looking at 18mm straps! Everything I own is 20mm


----------



## JoeArizona

A Hamilton Alpinist! I really like it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoSmashed

appleb said:


> There is a Hodinkee article on this watch, and in the comments someone noticed that their bezel was 48 clicks. Apparently Swatch group responded and said the first batch of these watches were incorrectly installed with a 48 click bezel when it should've been 60. Swatch will replace it with the 60 click bezel if you contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On: Hamilton's Surprising New Take On The Pilot's Watch
> 
> 
> The 38mm Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer is 20,000 feet of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com



I contacted the Swatch Group via email regarding this 48 click bezel situation, and they replied with essentially an ‘I don’t know’. Plus the response has terrible spelling errors too 😆Frustrating, as I love this watch (have the 38mm one in the pic below), but honestly, I don’t really want to send it in just for the bezel…worried they might might screw something up haha.



















This was their response below:

_“Thank you for your email.

In regusrds to your question. We haver not found any information on the abount of clicks for your time piece. 

If you would like you can send the watch into our service center and we can have our watch makers take a look at the watch to see if anything needs to be replaced. We will send you another email with all the shipping instructions to send the watch into our service center.

Should further questions arise, please feel free to contact our Service Center (Monday through Friday between 9AM and 6PM EST) at 877-839-5224 and a Customer Service Representative will be happy assist you.

In the meantime, we remain at your disposal for any further assistance.

Christopher Mitchell
Representative / Customer Service

The Swatch Group U.S.
55 Metro Way, Suite#1
Secaucus, NJ 07094 
Phone: 1-877-839-5224
[email protected]_


----------



## Urymoto

Maybe it will be worth more. The special 48 click bezel


----------



## Urymoto

About the 48 click. Don’t think it’s a mistake 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/i8k4p0


----------



## NC_Hager626

Urymoto said:


> About the 48 click. Don’t think it’s a mistake
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/i8k4p0


Interesting. After reading the Reddit post, the 48 clicks now do make sense. As for the odd number click referred to in the post, there are parts in the world where a time zone may be of a half-hour increment to the next time zone.


----------



## PotatoSmashed

Very interesting! Will need to read into this more.


----------



## Johnayres

Just bought this watch. Absolutely cannot wait. Anyone know if nasa will let me test their hibernation pods for a few days?


----------



## ozkan

Just bought this watch over the weekend and unfortunately got off on the wrong foot. Here goes:

I've been waiting to get this piece since it's released back in October 2021 and finally got the notification from my AD that it was in stock. I rushed off to the AD and to add to my excitement, they hadn't even taken it out of the factory packaging or put it on display. As I've been eyeing the piece on the web for so long, I didn't even peel off the plastic or wrapped it around my wrist and got out of the AD in about ten minutes.

Next morning I peel off the protective film on the dial and while inspecting the dial texture and numerals, the sun hit the watch in the right angle and voila: A big smudge on the crystal, along with specs of dust under 1 numeral:










I rush to a clean microfiber cloth and give it a gentle rub but alas, it's on the underside, giving me wink every time I swirl the dial. I'll visit Hamilton Service Center within the week to see what happens.


----------



## Johnayres

ozkan said:


> Next morning I peel off the protective film on the dial and while inspecting the dial texture and numerals, the sun hit the watch in the right angle and voila: A big smudge on the crystal, along with specs of dust under 1 numeral


That's a shame. I would have been pissed after waiting so long to get mine. Especially since I didn't want to wait for Macy's to get it in stock and just bought it online from overseas


----------



## ozkan

Johnayres said:


> That's a shame. I would have been pissed after waiting so long to get mine. Especially since I didn't want to wait for Macy's to get it in stock and just bought it online from overseas


Absolutely! I don't want an unworn watch to be disassembled for a crystal cleaning or a swap so going to ask for a replacement piece.

Funny thing is I tried to hide my excitement when the dealer took it out in factory packaging from a discrete closet. I was going to be the first one lay hands on it since it had left the factory! Just took a quick peek and reached out to my wallet. Next morning I saw the smudge and had that "Oh snap!" moment


----------



## SCD

This is very simple. Get a refund. Start over.


----------



## ozkan

SCD said:


> This is very simple. Get a refund. Start over.


I went to the Hamilton SC today. After a number of inspections under the microscope, they acknowledged the smudge and dust specs. They suggested either removal and cleaning of the crystal or providing a new replacement piece, to be delivered in 3-4 months as current production numbers are low. I was hesitant on disassembling an unworn, straight from the manufacture, stickers intact piece and opted to receive a replacement. Maybe I'll even get a correct 60 click bezel piece.


----------



## aribus

I love almost everything about this watch. I’m gonna have to wait for this to be on the market for a while before taking the plunge


----------



## JoeArizona

I was hoping you would opt for a replacement. Now all you have to do is wait . Sorry that happened and good luck 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozkan

JoeArizona said:


> I was hoping you would opt for a replacement. Now all you have to do is wait . Sorry that happened and good luck
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hey, thank you! I was initially a little bummed but like you say, a replacement felt like the right way to go, rather than getting the crystal cleaned. I guess a couple more months add to the excitement


----------



## JTK Awesome

I just bought the 43mm hand-wind version. I was also thrown off by the # clicks and the review you posted.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer - Is bezel 48 or...

BTW the comment on the review, claiming to be from Hamilton offering a free bezel upgrade, has now been deleted 



appleb said:


> There is a Hodinkee article on this watch, and in the comments someone noticed that their bezel was 48 clicks. Apparently Swatch group responded and said the first batch of these watches were incorrectly installed with a 48 click bezel when it should've been 60. Swatch will replace it with the 60 click bezel if you contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On: Hamilton's Surprising New Take On The Pilot's Watch
> 
> 
> The 38mm Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer is 20,000 feet of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com


Here's the comment, I grabbed it as a PDF before it was gone:


----------



## JTK Awesome

My 43mm hand wind. Upgraded the factory strap (unlined on the inside, unnecessary taper) to a Hirsch Ranger.


----------



## Urymoto

Thé 48 click bezel is common to many aviation watches. Pretty sure it’s not a mistake despite what that sceeebshot. Tudor does it on their gmt


----------



## JTK Awesome

Anyone else notice the long lugs, at least on the 43mm model? From Time+Tide Watches:










As much as I dislike NATOs I dislike big case-strap gaps even more. Leather NATO to the rescue:


----------



## Pilchuck

The 38mm was an instabuy for me from Hodinkee, and months later I still love the watch.


----------



## Diver Dan

Nice faux-vintage idea but, like the Alpinist, I couldn’t be comfortable with that phallic hour hand.


----------



## BigBluefish

I think the 38mm may be in my future. Always though my first Hamilton would be the 38mm Khaki Field. Then there was the Murph, but it was too big. But this is nicer. I love the SARB017 Alpinist, and this will be a nice companion piece. Much better looking than the Seiko Baby Alpinists, IMO, and has a countdown bezel.

Going to be stalking about the gray market later this year, for sure.

Still, 48 clicks on a countdown bezel just seems wrong, careless, or simply lazy. On a GMT, sure, it makes sense. On a bezel with a 60 minute track...not so much. If someone more knowledgeable can tell me why I'm full of you-know-what, let me know.


----------



## Glenn Hino

Love it!


----------



## Urymoto

Impressed with the movement.
Moving it to 3hz didn’t kill it


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## RG2107

Has anyone got this piece lately? I sent Hamilton an e-mail questioning whether these come with 48 or 60 click bezels and they told me that they originally made them with 48 clicks having 5 minute count down intervals in mind. Due to feedback they got from customers though, they decided that ''next production will be updated to 60 clicks''. I'm not sure if that means the ones currently available at the retailers are already with 60 click bezels or they're going to release a new model number all together in the future. Thought I'd ask here first see if anyone has experience with this particular model in recent past.


----------



## JTK Awesome

^ asked and answered, 48 clicks is correct, 60 clicks was FUD.









New Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto 38mm


I love almost everything about this watch. I’m gonna have to wait for this to be on the market for a while before taking the plunge




www.watchuseek.com













Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer - Is bezel 48 or...


TL,DR: (1) How many clicks should the bezel have? (2) Is it worth sending it in if the bezel needs upgrading? Just bought one of these from an AD on-line that offered a substantial discount and shipped fast. Unfortunately my local AD never stocked them, more on that later. Khaki Aviation Pilot...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## RG2107

JTK Awesome said:


> ^ asked and answered, 48 clicks is correct, 60 clicks was FUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto 38mm
> 
> 
> I love almost everything about this watch. I’m gonna have to wait for this to be on the market for a while before taking the plunge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer - Is bezel 48 or...
> 
> 
> TL,DR: (1) How many clicks should the bezel have? (2) Is it worth sending it in if the bezel needs upgrading? Just bought one of these from an AD on-line that offered a substantial discount and shipped fast. Unfortunately my local AD never stocked them, more on that later. Khaki Aviation Pilot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Quote from the e-mail I got from Hamilton today:


*''For readability reasons Hamilton decided to do the bezel which turns with 48 clicks, which means that the countdown can be used perfectly in 5min interval (5min indexation).


Due to different feedbacks from our customers which were asking to have a bezel which turns with 60 clicks, we internally agreed to proceed according our clients wishes.

Means the next production will be updated to 60 clicks.''*


I was wondering if the ones at the retailers right now are already with 60 clicks or they're coming in the future. I guess i'm gonna have to ask them to clarify that.


----------



## andye36

BrentGMT said:


> Love that it does not have a date complication. Great size and nice crown. Cathedral hands are cool. I'm not much into faux patina, but I could likely get by with it on this watch. Overall, I like it.


Haha, I actually wish it DID have a date function. Then it would be the perfect watch!


----------



## Thunder1

Either the 38mm or the 43mm version is on my 'need' list..waiting for either to be found at better price points..


----------



## Mammoth919

NC_Hager626 said:


> Interesting. After reading the Reddit post, the 48 clicks now do make sense. As for the odd number click referred to in the post, there are parts in the world where a time zone may be of a half-hour increment to the next time zone.


48 clicks make sense on a gmt as each click is 30 minutes but on a non gmt pilots watch with a countdown timer it’s rather confusing


----------



## Mammoth919

ozkan said:


> I went to the Hamilton SC today. After a number of inspections under the microscope, they acknowledged the smudge and dust specs. They suggested either removal and cleaning of the crystal or providing a new replacement piece, to be delivered in 3-4 months as current production numbers are low. I was hesitant on disassembling an unworn, straight from the manufacture, stickers intact piece and opted to receive a replacement. Maybe I'll even get a correct 60 click bezel piece.


Mine is going in for a similar issue. I’ll report back, I’m suspecting they will just swap the whole watch out because of the 48 click bezel and then likely wanting to remove those from circulation. Maybe it’ll be worth more. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Mammoth919

I can now say with pure confidence that my watch left with a 48 click bezel and came back with the 60 click.


----------



## Mammoth919

I can now say with pure confidence that my watch left with a 48 click bezel and came back with the 60 click.


----------



## RG2107

Mammoth919 said:


> I can now say with pure confidence that my watch left with a 48 click bezel and came back with the 60 click.


I hope they bring it into the production line asap.


----------



## tmathes

Mammoth919 said:


> I can now say with pure confidence that my watch left with a 48 click bezel and came back with the 60 click.


I saw your post about sending the watch back, was it sent for cleaning under the crystal primarily? I wasn't sure if that was the main reason to send it in and they threw in the proper bezel without asking, or if it was sent only for the bezel.

What was the turn-around time?


----------



## Mammoth919

It was sent for faulty lume on the 1 o’clock index; only being on half the mark. But they sent it back with gold hands…on a non bronze watch. So it will likely be going back.


----------



## Mammoth919

tmathes said:


> I saw your post about sending the watch back, was it sent for cleaning under the crystal primarily? I wasn't sure if that was the main reason to send it in and they threw in the proper bezel without asking, or if it was sent only for the bezel.
> 
> What was the turn-around time?


Sorry, I sent it in July 3 and just got it back.


----------



## tmathes

Brilliant, a bronze case's hands swapped for the stainless ones. Sheesh. Don't these guys even look at what they're doing? It's not like anyone had to guess what was on the watch originally.

Thanks for the info, about 1 months turnaround in a Swatch center ain't too bad; actually it's a lot faster than I normally hear about on the boards. Did Swatch swap the bezel since you mentioned it or did they do it without asking? (My guess is you had to ask.)


----------



## Mammoth919

tmathes said:


> Brilliant, a bronze case's hands swapped for the stainless ones. Sheesh. Don't these guys even look at what they're doing? It's not like anyone had to guess what was on the watch originally.
> 
> Thanks for the info, about 1 months turnaround in a Swatch center ain't too bad; actually it's a lot faster than I normally hear about on the boards. Did Swatch swap the bezel since you mentioned it or did they do it without asking? (My guess is you had to ask.)


I did ask. But on the bright side, I have a 1 off built by Hamilton with 65 emails exchanged with the CS rep in Switzerland. I’m not into manipulating companies, but this pretty appalling QC. I paid $1300 for this in December of 2021 and here I am almost a year later and I don’t have what I paid for. First one had hair under the crystal and ran +120s/day. They quickly swapped out and seemed all good then the lume issue came with the replacement. I’ve been waiting since February for the parts (new case for the 60 click).


----------



## tmathes

Yikes.

I have my share of Swatch "quality" stories:

I bought matching his/hers Aqua Terras about 7 yrs. ago, I got the 38mm Skyfall, the wife's was a lady's gray dialed one; it was my wife's first automatic. When she went to wind, she asks "is it supposed to vibrate when I wind it?" The blasted rotor was spinning like a chopper blade when you'd wind it. The AD replaced it no questions asked.

Got a Longines for her birthday a few years later, all kinds of 'schmutz' on the hands, it was easy to spot with the naked eye. The store got her a new one. I bought a Certina quartz chrono from an EU dealer (no US dealers at the time) about 4 yrs. ago. The hands were so badly aligned it looked like a "drunk one-eyed/one-armed watch maker put it together" a WUS member said when I posted pics of it. The AD replaced it with zero fuss nor expense to me.

Swatch ain't the only one though, I had a Seiko Presage automatic, priced like an upper-crust Longines, have the movement not hack right out of the box. Again, the AD (Topper Jewelers, same AD I used for the Longines and Omegas) replaced it with zero fuss or expense.

These examples are why I buy from ADs, I've had too many lemons seek me out over the years. 😁

You'd think for the $$ these companies charge they'd catch this stuff before it gets shipped. Your story makes me feel I got a lime with the Hamilton Khaki Titanium I bought recently (the green dialed version), even the movement is COSC-like accuracy.

So, "ah feel yer pain".


----------



## Mammoth919

tmathes said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I have my share of Swatch "quality" stories:
> 
> I bought matching his/hers Aqua Terras about 7 yrs. ago, I got the 38mm Skyfall, the wife's was a lady's gray dialed one; it was my wife's first automatic. When she went to wind, she asks "is it supposed to vibrate when I wind it?" The blasted rotor was spinning like a chopper blade when you'd wind it. The AD replaced it no questions asked.
> 
> Got a Longines for her birthday a few years later, all kinds of 'schmutz' on the hands, it was easy to spot with the naked eye. The store got her a new one. I bought a Certina quartz chrono from an EU dealer (no US dealers at the time) about 4 yrs. ago. The hands were so badly aligned it looked like a "drunk one-eyed/one-armed watch maker put it together" a WUS member said when I posted pics of it. The AD replaced it with zero fuss nor expense to me.
> 
> Swatch ain't the only one though, I had a Seiko Presage automatic, priced like an upper-crust Longines, have the movement not hack right out of the box. Again, the AD (Topper Jewelers, same AD I used for the Longines and Omegas) replaced it with zero fuss or expense.
> 
> These examples are why I buy from ADs, I've had too many lemons seek me out over the years. 😁
> 
> You'd think for the $$ these companies charge they'd catch this stuff before it gets shipped. Your story makes me feel I got a lime with the Hamilton Khaki Titanium I bought recently (the green dialed version), even the movement is COSC-like accuracy.
> 
> So, "ah feel yer pain".


Bad thing is, I bought this from an AD but they weren’t good to deal with and didn’t work with me on this lume issue. I just got the sprint zulu time and now I’m scared to ever send it in.


----------



## tmathes

Mammoth919 said:


> Bad thing is, I bought this from an AD but they weren’t good to deal with and didn’t work with me on this lume issue. I just got the sprint zulu time and now I’m scared to ever send it in.


In the future, check with Topper, they're a WUS sponsor and top notch to deal with. I've bought 5 watches from Rob Caplan (store's co-owner) and he's always done right by me each time.


----------



## Mammoth919

tmathes said:


> In the future, check with Topper, they're a WUS sponsor and top notch to deal with. I've bought 5 watches from Rob Caplan (store's co-owner) and he's always done right by me each time.


Noted! Yeah the ad I used wasn’t my favorite.


----------



## Mammoth919

Hamilton offered me quite the replacement for all my issues so this one is going back and I’m getting the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical Chrono in its place.


----------



## tmathes

I wasn't familiar with the chrono, that's a nice! I also saw your post of the small seconds watch you got back with the rose gold hands, I thought it compliments the dial quite well.


----------



## RG2107

Mammoth919 said:


> Hamilton offered me quite the replacement for all my issues so this one is going back and I’m getting the Pilot Pioneer Mechanical Chrono in its place.


That's an awsome watch. Not to mention the generosity of Hamilton. The retail price of that watch is about double, or even more..? That's a hell of a deal. I guess you can consider yourself lucky and at least I know I'd be a happy customer, kudos to Hamilton for offering such a gift for your initial bad experience.


----------



## Mammoth919

RG2107 said:


> That's an awsome watch. Not to mention the generosity of Hamilton. The retail price of that watch is about double, or even more..? That's a hell of a deal. I guess you can consider yourself lucky and at least I know I'd be a happy customer, kudos to Hamilton for offering such a gift for your initial bad experience.


That’s how I feel! The customer service manager of Hamilton in Switzerland is a excellent gentleman to deal with.
He gave me five options for compensation for all the troubles I’ve had with this watch and getting the chronograph is truly and no-brainer. The reason I justified it was if I want the mechanical that I’m sending back in I can buy them secondhand for around $700 but so far I don’t regret the decision I haven’t had that watch in my rotation for the last six months or so; so I didn’t really miss it when it was gone.


----------

